# Cover letter for ACS skills assessment



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi All, 

Is it necessary to have a cover letter for te ACS skill assessment documents that I sent ? I am not sure about reading about it in the guidelines. 

If I have to sent one, is there a format mentioned anywhere ?

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Regards
Subin


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont think so.I did not find any reference to cover letter in ACS website.

PS: I have sent my skill assessment last Saturday.I am from India.Basically from delhi but right now in Bangalore.


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> I dont think so.I did not find any reference to cover letter in ACS website.
> 
> PS: I have sent my skill assessment last Saturday.I am from India.Basically from delhi but right now in Bangalore.


Thanks for the reply Manish. Do let me know the progress on your skill assessment request. I am just preparing to lodge one myself. 

I am from Bangalore too..


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats cool.Are you married or single?

I am reachable at bhattmanish(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

The more organised your papers are, the better it is for you since they dont have to fight through papers to make sense to what's what. A cover letter isnt mentioned but if u do add it, it wont harm.

I have posted about how to file for ACS, i would recommend you go through it, there is plenty of info on how to go about things.


----------

